# ? extended archery in 2011?



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I am confused. I didn't see anything in the guidebook about an extended archery season this year. Does anyone know if it is continuing this year?


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

All that is out right now is the application guide book not the process


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

Proc


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

My understanding is that it will not be changing this year. However, I have been looking through some info on the changes that will be coming into affect next year and I do not see anything on the extended unit. The map I have seen for the 29 hunting units, shows the extended areas as part of regular units. Does this mean that the extended archery will be dead next year?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

No. The extended hunts aren't separate units, but separate hunts, i.e. special seasons. Always has been that way. I haven't heard of any plans to change the extended hunts this year. The DWR wants to continue the extended hunts as they have been, but that doesn't mean much. So who knows what will happen in 2012.

3 educated guesses, in order of likelihood:

1. Boundaries and seasons remain, but buck only on Wasatch.

2. No changes, except of course that you can't hunt deer outside of your unit until after the regular season.

3. Boundaries and seasons remain, buck only and separate draw on Wasatch. (Limited entry hunt)

If everybody was smart about this, (which isn't likely), we'd set the extended hunts aside until we can figure out archery deer tag allotments on the units. By post-season survey data, bowhunters have moved around a lot from year to year. Add the fact that the archery deer and elk seasons are congruent and the result is no reliable benchmark for setting the new allotments - so it'll take 3-5 years to untangle the mess.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> No. The extended hunts aren't separate units, but separate hunts, i.e. special seasons. Always has been that way. I haven't heard of any plans to change the extended hunts this year. The DWR wants to continue the extended hunts as they have been, but that doesn't mean much. So who knows what will happen in 2012.
> 
> 3 (4)educated guesses, in order of likelihood:
> 
> ...


 Set the extended hunts aside for 3-5 years, never to be seen again!!!!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I had the same question and I called the DWR and they told me to just apply for the general archery, then once you draw, go and take that ethics test online and they will convert it to the extended archery.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

laksdhgfla;skdf;lk


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Airborne said:


> If they are smart they will open the Wasatch to anyone that has an archery tag from September to November like they have always done.


Why from these dates ?You can hunt up there opening day in tell the season close if you want right now.Just leave it all alone.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I agree!!!--I put wrote September for ease--I should have said 3rd weekend in August


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> 4. More extended archery areas and seasons to make up for the loss of statewide archery and the shortened season. How about Parowan Front, Gunnison Valley, Sevier Valley, Dry Wash-Center Creek (east of Antimony), Currant Creek, LaSal-Fisher Valley, West Bear River? Yea, Right!!!!


Great idea..but not even a remote possibility in the current political climate.



elkfromabove said:


> Set the extended hunts aside for 3-5 years, never to be seen again!!!


Maybe I didn't make myself clear. I'm not suggesting that the extended hunts end in the interim...far from it. I'm suggesting that any changes to the extended hunts get put on the back burner until unit allocations get settled.

Here's the deal - since we're now setting permits by units, the harvest on the extended hunts has to be a factor. (Setting elk aside, which is a whole nuther matter.) On the Uinta extended, we can have bow tags or mitigation tags...same difference as far as harvest goes. It's all private lands anyway. So that's $250 to the landowner that prefers cash.

But the Wasatch extended hunt includes 3 different units. We've got reasonably good data on bowhunter harvest for the Wasatch extended hunts, but no data whatsoever on the number of hunters who hunt the Wasatch extended. The question isn't included in the sample surveys. We therefore have no data to tell us how many bowhunters those 3 units can support.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> elkfromabove said:
> 
> 
> > 4. More extended archery areas and seasons to make up for the loss of statewide archery and the shortened season. How about Parowan Front, Gunnison Valley, Sevier Valley, Dry Wash-Center Creek (east of Antimony), Currant Creek, LaSal-Fisher Valley, West Bear River? Yea, Right!!!!
> ...


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

The extended units remained the same during the year of choose your region archery hunts so why would it have to change with option 2? The extended units could simply remain just how they are. As soon as the general archery hunts end the extended units are open to any archery hunter. I would like to see west bear river as an extended area though..And let me shoot a doe in willard or perry. Plenty of mitigation tags given up there so why cant the bowhunters help?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm confused...are we talking about 2011 or 2012?

2011 will likely be business as usual. The recent changes will go into effect in 2012 and is another matter which has been discussed as well in this thread. But for clarity....this year will likely be business as usual and you'll see that come out in May in a seperate publication after the Wildlife Board sets tags.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Dumb question for you all, since I have not been part of extended archery elk. Does the extended archery elk normally run the same time frame as the extended deer?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

pheaz said:


> Dumb question for you all, since I have not been part of extended archery elk. Does the extended archery elk normally run the same time frame as the extended deer?


Last year the extended deer ran from archery opener to November 30th on all the extended units and you could take a deer of either sex. December 1 -15 was doe only on the Wasatch unit.

For elk the extended ran from archery opener to December 15th on the Wasatch and Unitah Basin Units and you could take either sex, any bull. Sanpete Valley extended started November 13 to December 31 and you could take either sex, any bull.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info it is appreciated.


----------

